# Magnetron flashing LED



## Unklejudy (Jul 30, 2020)

Two questions; 

1.How much should the Magnetron LED flash? Mine just dims a little, and when the level is full doesn't turn turn off all the way.                                                                     2. Does the level only effect the Chorus? The delay on mine is uneffected the level.

Thanks

Julian


----------



## Unklejudy (Jul 30, 2020)

Rookie mistake, I had the pots labelled backwards so that clears up the Level issue. Still wondering about the LED though.

Great sounding pedal though.


----------



## FormulaFourteen (Nov 27, 2021)

Holy necrobump, batman! 

My magnetron does the same thing - the modulation LED doesn't dim very much and when the depth is up its basically permanently lit. 

Any ideas?


----------



## blackhatboojum (Nov 27, 2021)

The depth knob affects the mod LED.  The more depth, the brighter the light.  The more you turn up the speed, the faster it blinks.


----------



## Coda (Nov 27, 2021)

FormulaFourteen said:


> Holy necrobump, batman!
> 
> My magnetron does the same thing - the modulation LED doesn't dim very much and when the depth is up its basically permanently lit.
> 
> Any ideas?



The LED on mine never goes completely out, but it does dim in time with the modulation, somewhat…


----------



## FormulaFourteen (Nov 28, 2021)

blackhatboojum said:


> The depth knob affects the mod LED.  The more depth, the brighter the light.  The more you turn up the speed, the faster it blinks.



Yes - mine does that - the issue is that the blinking barely goes *off*. It's like an LED that's permanently on, and dims slightly, rather than an LED that blinks on and off.


----------



## blackhatboojum (Nov 29, 2021)

FormulaFourteen said:


> Yes - mine does that - the issue is that the blinking barely goes *off*. It's like an LED that's permanently on, and dims slightly, rather than an LED that blinks on and off.


From what you’re describing, that sounds like normal behavior to me.  My magnetron delay does the same thing.  The light dims and brightens with the speed but doesn’t go completely out.


----------



## MarX Halvick (Jan 31, 2022)

Hi, I just built the Magnetron and I have the same issues
- The drill template does not have a hole for the LED2
- The LED2 stays lit when pedal is not engaged, and brightens up when you turn the speed knob

Fact : The LED1 (top one) is the POWER LED

@PedalPCB is this normal/wanted behavior ? Thank you !

I see that the original one does this... one thing is that my LED2 doesn't flash, it stays lit. Maybe the schematic could specify which led to use ! (the LEDS are not in the BOM...)


----------



## spi (Feb 1, 2022)

Mine goes completely dim (off) when the modulation level is at 0.  And gets brighter as it gets turned up.  It pulses along with the modulation rate.

You probably need to adjust R103 to control the light level.   Depending on the type of LED you use, the stock 4K value may not be enough to tame the brightness.


----------



## metalguy55 (Feb 1, 2022)

spi said:


> Mine goes completely dim (off) when the modulation level is at 0.  And gets brighter as it gets turned up.  It pulses along with the modulation rate.
> 
> You probably need to adjust R103 to control the light level.   Depending on the type of LED you use, the stock 4K value may not be enough to tame the brightness.


R103? The resistors only go up to 30 for this build.


----------



## spi (Feb 1, 2022)

metalguy55 said:


> R103? The resistors only go up to 30 for this build.


Refer to the build doc.  Components which are extra to the circuit like power filters and CLRs are usually labeled 101, 102, etc.


----------



## metalguy55 (Feb 1, 2022)

spi said:


> Refer to the build doc.  Components which are extra to the circuit like power filters and CLRs are usually labeled 101, 102, etc.View attachment 22438


mine only goes to r30


----------



## spi (Feb 1, 2022)

metalguy55 said:


> mine only goes to r30


You have an older version of the Magnetron.  I can tell because the current one uses 1/4W resistors.

You can refer to the schematic then.  The resistor is the one connected to LFO.


----------



## metalguy55 (Feb 2, 2022)

Awesome, thank you! Looks like R103 on that version is the same as R28 on the version I have.


----------



## MarX Halvick (Feb 5, 2022)

I see multiples videos of the pedal where the LED flashes with the speed of the delay. Mine just stays solid, but dims with the depth.

It does not bother me really much, but what could be a mod for the led to stop when the pedal is disengaged ?

Thanks !


----------



## jimilee (Feb 6, 2022)

MarX Halvick said:


> I see multiples videos of the pedal where the LED flashes with the speed of the delay. Mine just stays solid, but dims with the depth.
> 
> It does not bother me really much, but what could be a mod for the led to stop when the pedal is disengaged ?
> 
> Thanks !


Tie the cathode in with the led spot in the stomp switch. Ground is ground no matter where it’s soldered.


----------

